# Tell-Tale Signs...



## JimBob (Oct 26, 2014)

I've started a new job which lets us listen willy-nilly to the radio whenever we like (though we're somehow unable to pick up BBC and have to make do with less serious local channels). 

A couple of days ago, the topic of the 'listeners send us their embarrassing relationship stories because anonymous exhibitionism is the cornerstone of radio media' segment was bad break-up stories. One of them particularly caught my, er, ear, and went roughly like this (from a female listener, natch):

"_I'm the queen of break-ups. I tend to date a lot of guys but I get bored of them really easily and I don't like doing the relationship drama. So when I'm sick of a boyfriend I start feeding him and over-feeding him and leaving junk food around my place, and then after a few weeks I tell him it's over because he's too fat!_"

Skipping briefly over the minor issues of 'this is probably made up' and 'this sounds like a crappy way to treat anyone', what struck me immediately was that this sounded like the M.O. of a closeted FA who has no idea how to handle her feelings - fattening the guy up and then calling things off just as she starts to admire her handiwork, frightened that her fetish will be known by everyone in her social circles.

So with an overly long introduction, I'm posing the question: what 'tell-tale signs' have you noticed that told you someone was an FA or FFA? Better yet, have you ever spotted someone surreptitiously fattening their partner, with or without their knowledge?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 26, 2014)

My suspicions are aroused when the suspension _repeatedly_ gives out on the passenger side of his car.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 26, 2014)

i often find myself wondering how many FA's are walking around here..i see a awful lot of BBW's, and when they're with an obvious significant other my initial thought is "FA!" most of the time, however, they're walking past doing little more than holding hands (from which one can determine next to nothing). 

as for my tells, i'm sure there are a bunch but most of the people i hang out with are aware of my taste. but then, i've been known to turn the ol' noggin when an attractive BBW walks by so there probably isn't much confusion on the subject


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 27, 2014)

To be honest it doesn't sound like she was a closet FFA, it sounds like she was a just a selfish bitch/attention whore. 

Back on topic, I don't think I have ever looked at someone and thought they are an FA. I know I have a terrible tendency of staring at really big guys, enough so that sometimes my sister/mother will follow my line of sight to see what I am looking at (that usually snaps me out of it!). Unfortunately, I have a fairly serious case of 'resting bitch face' and generally look sad or annoyed unless I make a big effort to look happy so it probably doesn't look like I am staring at them in a good way, if that makes sense. =/


----------

